# Licensed and Fully Insured Contractor



## digpcola (Nov 17, 2010)

Call or text 850-356-4713 for your free estimate anytime 7 days a week. We are fully licensed and insured. Some of the services we can provide are lot clearing, debris removal, concrete removal, asphalt removal, driveway repair, driveway replacement, sea wall backfilling, retainer wall backfilling, rock driveways, pool demo, swimming pool removal, site prep, rock parking lots, crushed asphalt, crushed concrete, fill dirt, clay, beach sand, masonry sand, septic sand, #57 limestone, #67 limestone, river rock, pea gravel, topsoil, lawn dressing. Check us out at www.digpcola.com. If you need to know how much sand or dirt u need for your project, we have a free dirt calculator on home page!


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

13 post and most of them are advertisement about your business this isnt craigslist thanks for offering but please quite reposting the same advertisement


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)



B-Rod said:


> 13 post and most of them are advertisement about your business this isnt craigslist thanks for offering but please Tournament reposting the same advertisement


Your a jerk! Every one of his post advertising his business are in the correct section of the forum (networking). He has been a member of this forum since November 2010. 

You on the other hand have been a member since February 2010, 18 of the 40 threads started by you are either for sale, for rent, or for trade. Sounds like you need to take your ass to craigslist if you have a problem!


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol thanks u make people love this forum. i wasnt being rude by any means i was just offering advise that way he doesnt get banned


----------

